

Looking to contribute to open source as a python beginner - eph_unit

I am a beginner, though I know all the syntax and rules (For the most part), and I have been working on some financial algorithms of a fairly simple nature.  I&#x27;m looking to help an OS project that&#x27;s not too hard to get into--open to any suggestions.
======
japhyr
I've been working on an open resource for people interested in learning and
teaching Python. I'd love some more eyeballs on the project, and I will
happily accept Pull Requests. I'm happy to help you get set up on the project
as well, so don't feel like you have to have a certain level of knowledge to
help out; your perspective would be quite useful.

github page:
[http://github.com/ehmatthes/intro_programming](http://github.com/ehmatthes/intro_programming)

hosted version: [http://introtopython.org](http://introtopython.org)

ways to contribute:
[https://github.com/ehmatthes/intro_programming/issues/17](https://github.com/ehmatthes/intro_programming/issues/17)

------
kirang1989
For starters, if you aren't quite used to the the workflow of contributing to
an open source project, you could start helping out by submitting some good
reads to pycrumbs
([https://github.com/kirang89/pycrumbs](https://github.com/kirang89/pycrumbs)).

